# Posrednik/Mediator



## avs (Sep 18, 2007)

Has anyone seen a 1990 Russian movie Posrednik/Mediator? I have vague memories of it being good ...very Tarkovksiy-esque(Stalker era)...it involves aliens snatching bodies and referring to each by names like circle, square etc.  I was looking for it online but apparently cannot get DVDs of it outside of Russia...


----------

